# HDPE TYTON in the house



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Received my HDPE Tyton,now to decide to drill out for "SWAT" or 
"Para Tabs "






























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Use tabs my friend..

OM


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> Use tabs my friend..
> OM


OM. 
Yea leaning towards that configuration.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool looking shooter!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice clean looking slingshot


----------

